
The Coronavirus Curve: Tougher Than You Think - exclipy
https://medium.com/@sanitycapital/the-real-coronavirus-curve-tougher-than-you-think-d6629580e3ba
======
generalpass
Another carefully considered analysis that doesn't seem to even want to
attempt to discuss how long people can go without income.

